# how long are you



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

this is the other less confusing topic, how longg/tall are you?
im quite tall, taller than most tempers here looking through misternero's topic
6"4"
im not shitting you guys


----------



## TaeK (Nov 11, 2007)

When the hell has ANYBODY referred to their height as a "long" measurement?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

everyone assumed they were talking about length in misternero's topic
this was just poking fun at that

besides, this is the internets
leetspeek THRIVES on incorrect spelling and grammar


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 11, 2007)

6'3"


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 11, 2007)

im realy short im only 5'4"


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 11, 2007)

What's 1 meter and 96 centimeters in inches?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm 6 foot 3


----------



## zeppo (Nov 11, 2007)

how LONG am I?
7"


----------



## robheistad (Nov 11, 2007)

i'm 6'5"


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm 5 8"

Why is everyone so damn tall? I feel short...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 11, 2007)

You ARE short


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(robheistad @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> i'm 6'5"



DAMNIT NEWCOMER

IM THE TALLEST HERE DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> You ARE short



Yeah, move along with your lives now.

My girlfriend is 5 5", what now?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 11, 2007)

6'1"


----------



## test84 (Nov 11, 2007)

176cmm


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

*Sigh*

Is 6 ft+ the standard these days?

~Nero


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

Im super short. I'm only 5' 2". *sob* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's sad...


----------



## xalphax (Nov 11, 2007)

im a giant...

5"6" ^^


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Im super short. I'm only 5' 2". *sob*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright.. You're probably a late bloomer.

~Nero

EDIT: Oh.. You're 17. My bad.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Im super short. I'm only 5' 2". *sob*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used to have a midget friend like you
we only kept him around because we used to take the piss out of him, it was so funny
what made it even more funny was that he was a chav, trying to be emo and couldnt pull itoff either
also, he acted rly gay and talked oon and ooooooon about his personal life(listening to him is like listening to days of our lives on radio but only crapper) so thats why i never felt bad

it does seem 6ft+ is the standard since most of these guys here are above 16yrs
if your younger than 16 dont worry, you still have a bit to go


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GameDragon @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Im super short. I'm only 5' 2". *sob*
> ...



Uhmm.. What about me? I'm exactly 16 and I'm only 5 8"

~Nero


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GameDragon @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...



your not that short man, besides people dont stop growing till theyre 20ish
4 inches in 4 years seems doable


----------



## 111111111 (Nov 11, 2007)

203cm / 80" / 6' 8".

most people I know are 6' 2" or over (gone are the days when 6' was considered tall - it's the dutch genes spreading).


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm taller than average but I'm 13


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I'm taller than average but I'm 13



What's the average?

~Nero


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 11, 2007)

I was 5'9" last time I checked, but I'm probably 5"9' now.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

average is about 6"1"


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm 5'9", but I'm also 14.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm taller than average but I'm 13
> ...


last time i knew it the average was 5'11"


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I was 5'9" last time I checked, but I'm probably 5"9' now.








You're 14 and you're taller than me.

~Nero


----------



## Zonix (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm around 185 cm or more.. So I would say around 6' 0.8" or more..


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(salamence502 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...



TO WIKIPEDIA!

hmmm, it seems the average is not 6"1"
not even 6ft
i was mistaken


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> average is about 6"1"


Actually its 5'10" in males over 20. 5'3" for females over 20.


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

Whee! Suddenly I don't feel so short anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whatever... Wow. 5 3" is the average for 20+ year old girls? That's pretty short..

~Nero


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was 5'9" last time I checked, but I'm probably 5"9' now.
> ...



Don't fell bad, I know a 6ft. tall 12 year old


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...



Hormone abuser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...



Actually, it is the growth hormones in chickens that's making kids freakishly tall, or so my friend's older brother says.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 11, 2007)

height I'm 175cm 
and for the other
2cm 






from the ground


----------



## 111111111 (Nov 11, 2007)

quoting "averages" on something worldwide like the internet is stupid.  Every nation is slightly different.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The mean height of UK citizens is 1,755.1mm (5ft 9in). Among European men only the Dutch are taller, averaging 1,795mm and with a clear height advantage over the US men's average of 1,760.4.
> 
> The average British woman is 1,620mm tall (just under 5ft 4in), compared with 1,604mm for her French counterpart, 1,610mm for the Italians and 1,619mm for the Germans. Swedish women average 1,640mm, Dutch 1,650mm and Americans 1,626.7mm
> 
> ...


Growth hormones in everything (the water, food etc).  Growth hormones in meat certainly didn't affect me - I've not eaten it for 20years (including my formative years).  Who says veg*ns don't get enough nutes..  ;p


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> height I'm 175cm
> and for the other
> 2cm
> 
> ...



it doesnt count when you're lying down
you have to measure it standing up

OH SNAP!


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 11, 2007)

Fucked up laggy double post


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm a 165 cm or 5 foot 4 inch girl, and I'm about the average hight for my age, maybe a bit more, so I didn't vote that I'm a midget, because obviously, I'm not according to that post.

Edit: Even though, I'll be happy if I reach 170cm before I stop growing  :'(


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 11, 2007)

6'3"/193cm here since 16 (now i'm 19)

At 16, everyone said i was tall. Now i see barely any people under 190cm

I even saw REALLY old people that were much taller than i am.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 11, 2007)

I came into this thread with the intention to post and vote 8".


----------



## Taza (Nov 11, 2007)

5' 8''.

Thanks to a problem in my old bones.

... tho I'd gladly be under 5 feet if it got rid of all my physical problems.



... really irritating seeing my brothers approach 190cm.


----------



## Trippy (Nov 12, 2007)

All right, Long live the midgets!


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(tritonfx @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> All right, Long live the midgets!



Ya ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Shorties are cool


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't use the inch measurement system


----------



## moozxy (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm 5 6" Darn asian short genes.. >.>


----------



## IainDS (Nov 12, 2007)

5 " 10 "


----------



## helpme (Nov 12, 2007)

6ft 6"  but i would hardly say im a giant as nearly everyone i know is this size... but i do live right next door to sellafield nuclear power station


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm 5' 7''
In metric, that would be 1.73m


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

6'0





 And still growing.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 12, 2007)

Too bad there is no cm poll answers here i have about 174 cm thats 1,74 m


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 12, 2007)

I've never been able to take an accurate reading of my height, but I believe it's somewhere between 5'11 and 6.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 12, 2007)

5' 4 1/2"


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 12, 2007)

5', 5"
Yep, short, good with it.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know how tall I am


----------



## MaHe (Nov 23, 2007)

I feel offended because I use the metric system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm  5', 5", I'd be higher, but had a nasty tumour that bent my spine. Could be 3 inches higher then. :- (


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2007)

6' 5''. 

1.96 m, to be exact.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Nov 23, 2007)

6'6" here, i sometimes do feel like a giant


----------



## War (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm 5'9", which I think is pretty tall for a girl. :3


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I'm 5 6" Darn asian short genes.. >.>



Damn, I'm asian, almost 6' here.  Like, 5' 11.999999".  There's this other tall asian at my school, like 6'5".


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm 5 6" I guess I'm short?


----------



## ZeminkoX (Nov 25, 2007)

6'2" or approximately 1.9m.


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 25, 2007)

close to 6'1"


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 25, 2007)

bout 5"12 here, seems average, with I was around 100 years ago, I would have been a giant back then, but now, just average.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 25, 2007)

1,67m 

how much is that in feet!?


----------



## Jax (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm around 6'1" (185 cm).


----------



## lawliet (Dec 2, 2007)

172 cm. Probably around 5"8".


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> 1,67m
> 
> how much is that in feet!?



12 feet!?!


----------



## blackjack (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello


----------

